# Pomona OIS AB/DW



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Police released body cam video on Thursday of a deadly shooting involving a sword-wielding man in Pomona.

On March 30, around 7:15 p.m., a Pomona police officer responded to a report of a man who said he was the victim of an assault involving a sword near Reservoir and Third streets, according to the Pomona Police Department.

When the officer arrived, he found the victim who had sustained an injury to his head.

The victim directed the officer to the location of the suspect. The officer found the suspect, who was trying to hide behind bushes, police said.

When the officer made contact with the suspect, the suspect took out a sword. An officer-involved shooting took place and the suspect was struck by gunfire, police said.

Officers called the Los Angeles County Fire Department to give aid to the suspect and the victim who was struck by the sword.

The victim was taken to a local hospital and was expected to make a full recovery. The suspect died at the scene.

Pomona police said the investigation is ongoing.


----------

